# Case IH 258 Data



## mccalli2000 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a Case IH 258 tractor from our local water company and it was supplied with no info. The serial number on the aluminium plate near the front Axle is JJE0018503 and the ROPS serial No is 63405. Does anyone know or know how I can find out more info on this tractor, e.g. year of manufacture etc. I have emailed Case but no response!

Cheers & Thanks
Iain


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you sure that's the right model? I went over to www.tractordata.com and they don't have a 258 under Case, IH, or Case IH. Do you have any pics of the unit?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this on WIKIPEDIA,

"484(D179)/584(D206)/684(D239)/784(D239)/884(D268) - available as 2 or 4 wheel drive (Kimco front axle). Gear drive with TA option. Hydro option on some models.
Industrial versions were 248/258/268/278/288. Gear drive or Hyd Fwd/rev trans except 268 which was hydrostatic drive. Roof option with heater made available (made by Sekura). Trans option TA. 684 Later Ag tractors were offered with "Super Deluxe Cab" made by Sekura."
here's one possibility for a manual
http://www.agrimanuals.com/case-ih-...ndustrial-tractor-operators-manual-7475-p.asp


----------



## mccalli2000 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think its because it is classed as an "Industrial Tractor" that they don't show it on TractorData and looking on other forums this would appear to be a common problem! See the pictures attached but ignore the 238B decal on the door, it looks like the original doors (which should hinge rearward off the cab have been replaced by doors from the 238B model which hinge from the front, one of my first jobs is to find the correct doors and sort this!

Cheers
Iain


----------



## mccalli2000 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Pogobill, I have already sourced a manual from these people but it gives no info on model years etc!

Cheers
Iain


----------

